

Poll: Are you a suit or geek? ( I am not a geek ) - rokhayakebe

The latest poll <a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41685" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41685</a> showed some interesting results regarding startup location.
Now it would be nice to know what is the difference in percentage between the numbers of suits and  geeks contributing to N.YC. 
======
randallsquared
Geek, usually in jeans and a t-shirt. More to the point, I'm asocial enough
that it's going to be a challenge to do any face-to-face communication I need
to do to make my startup work. We'll see how that works out. :)

------
run4yourlives
I'm a geeky suit. I'd imagine pretty much everyone here is either that, or a
suity geek.

------
stoptypingnow
geek - wear jeans to interviews, make clear that I will quit if offered
management roles.

Suits, as in clothes, are ridiculous. And most of the time suits, as in
people, are just as ridiculous as the clothes they wear.

------
ph0rque
I'm a geek, but I actually like wearing suits when it's cool outside. However,
I don't have the money for nice ones.

------
german
I'm a t-shirt and jeans geek,but I wear suits on weddings ;)

------
iamwil
Geek.

